# تصميم وحساب المنحني الرأسي



## أبو ماجد (27 مارس 2009)

ملف اكسيل لتصميم وحساب المنحني الرأسي كل 12.5 مثال بدل الأرقام فقط
هذا الرابط
http://file13.9q9q.net/Download/26816784/vertical-curve-


----------



## بهاء زكي (27 مارس 2009)

هو وين الملف
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو ماجد (27 مارس 2009)

http://file13.9q9q.net/Download/26816784/vertical-curve-
هذا الرابط


----------



## أبو ماجد (27 مارس 2009)

هذه صورة شرح توضيحي للبرنامج


----------



## بهاء زكي (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على جهدك


----------



## حسام يونس (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور علي مجهودك الرائع 
بس الموضوع ابسط من كده بكتير من غير ما تدخل نفسك في متاهات 
لاني المنحني الرأسي بسيط

نتمني ان يكون المجهود الكبير ده في شيء مثل المنحني الانتقالي او superelevation

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ROUDS (30 مارس 2009)




----------



## امير عوض (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على مشاركتك


----------



## الهندسي 80 (30 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## eng: issa (30 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (31 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله ناجع (2 مايو 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## odwan (4 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور كثير .....


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## surveyor_sayed (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرآ يآ هندسه علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## كمال اسعد (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## اسلام عاطف (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالعزيز الفسفوس (27 مارس 2010)

مشطور اخي


----------



## civilworks (27 مارس 2010)

عمل جيد ... 

هلا ارفقت له ما يشبه السكتش للبروفايل لتتضح الفكرة ... خصوصا للطلاب الجامعيين .. 

فالرسومات توضح ما تخفيه الرموز بين ثناياها


----------



## عبدالقادرمصباح (27 مارس 2010)

مشكووووور خيوووة


----------



## عامراليمني (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي/وماتفعلو من خير تجدوة عندالله


----------



## أبو ماجد (28 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لمن مر على الموضوع


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااا


----------



## هشام راغب (13 يونيو 2010)

الرابط مو شغال مش قابل ينزل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 يناير 2011)

الملف غير موجود الرابد يؤدي الى موقع غريب الرجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## zezo mohamed (11 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ياسر سالمان (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع ... هو استخفاف بعقول المهندسين والباحثين ... نرجوا من الادارة حذفه. الروابط تؤدى الى موقع طق طق لالعاب البنات والاطفال الصغار. مرة اخرى نرجوا حذف الموضوع والتعامل مع العضو بقانون المنتدى.


----------



## هيثم محمد على (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع قديم منذ اكثر من سنتينو بعض مواقع التحميل تحذف الملفات المحملة بعد سنة
و جزا الله خيرا الجميع


----------



## أبو ماجد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

رابط التحميل الجديد
http://www.4shared.com/file/cYWHFndm/vertical_curve-Calulation-3873.html
ولكم الشكر


----------



## نور الجزائرية (20 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك اخ ابو ماجد على تجديد الرابط و بارك اله فيك


----------



## كبل (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*تسلم يا اخى الفاضل وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## فتحي محمد 2 (1 يناير 2012)

اخواني فين الرابط


----------



## أبوالهول (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## محمد السيوطى (16 نوفمبر 2012)

أبو ماجد قال:


> رابط التحميل الجديد
> vertical curve-Calulation-38+738.84-73.xlsx - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> ولكم الشكر



الرابط لا يعمل أخي الكريم
برجاء رفعه علي موقع أخر...ولك الشكر


----------

